# American Amateur FT



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck. Any updates?


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

*Results from theAmerican Amateur Owner/Handler Qualifying*

Results as follows: 
1. #4 Maple Creek's Captain Morgan MH (Bill Butikas) 
2. #9 Raintree Red (James Shupenus)
3. #13 Blackhawks Quakes Faultline (Ken Mattson)
4. #5 Blackhawks Quakes tsunami (Ken Mattson)
Reserve JAM -- #1 M & R's Hat in Hand Angel Man (Mark Kolom)
JAM -- #12 Mally of Three Rivers (Carl Beckstrom)
JAM -- #14 Carronades Windycity Wiseguy (Adam Popa)


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations Bill on the qual win!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Congratulations Jim Shupenus on your Qualifiying 2nd now lets get ready for all-age.


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations Bill and Morgan. We were pulling for you here on the west coast. Told you he was just a little rusty.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Are there any pieces of info out on the Open or the Am?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Second hand info from Dr. Bruce/Marlene. Open is finished and I think Dave Smith won. Not sure of dog. Amateur had 29 to LB; 19 to WB; and 11 to WM-I don't have numbers but know Bruce has Ben and Gauge. I think others with dogs included Mark Medford, Charles Bearden, Alex W., Woodson, Charlie H and maybe Marv. Sorry, but I did not write anything down.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Partial Amateur results:

1) Bill Benson
2} Charlie Hines
3) Bruce Ahlers/Gauge
4) Charles Bearden
RJ Woodson
Jams: Bruce Ahlers/Ben
Mark Medford/Sugar
Not sure of other jams. Hope my memory was correct on the rest.


----------



## SWIPER (Sep 24, 2006)

Dave Smith won with Juice


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Juice.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

SWIPER said:


> Dave Smith won with Juice


Way to go Juice and Jim!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations Juice, Dave & the Harvey's.

Regards,
Mike & Ace


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Not a better marker in the game today. JUICE! Big Congrats to Jim & Dave.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Juice has been a favorite of mine since I got to see him at a workshop in the Summer of 2009. He's an incredible marker.

Jim, congrats!

Chris


----------

